# MS Word: Backspace not working



## The Daily Llama (Jun 18, 2006)

Howdy. Here's a rather odd problem-
My backspace does not work when large sections of text are highlighted in Microsoft Word. It's only in MS word that I have this problem.

I can, however, delete singular letters using backspace or large chunks of text using "delete".

Any advice? And yes, I do know how odd this problem is...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Word - Tools - Options - Edit - Make sure that "Typing replaces selection" is checked.

That is normal behaviour when this is not selected.


----------



## The Daily Llama (Jun 18, 2006)

You are awesome and godly. Thanks a ton!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

No problem. Glad to help.


----------



## lygopee (Nov 5, 2007)

I suddenly had this problem too, and judging by the number of views, many others did too. thanks a million!


----------

